# New to the forum from Indiana - where there is no snow :-|



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

If you are from Indiana I am pretty sure you would have a Dicks Sporting Goods. This past week they had 50% off of all 08 Gear including Burton. I would hit that up if you are looking to save some money. 

I bought an
2008' Burton 162 wide King
2009 Burton L Freestyle Bindings
2009 Burton Tribute Boots

All for cheap cheap cheap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice, do you think they are still having that sale? I didn't even know they carried Burton..


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

They were still having the sale on saturday, but it was slim pickings. Unless you have a shoe size of 10 or less, you're not going to find a boot. I'd say they will continue with the sale until they sell out of the old stuff.

The-house.com has some decent deals right now. I bought some Burton Moto boots for $93 shipped with a coupon. They also have some full package deals with boots, bindings, and boards

You ski Paoli? I am in Louisville, there's not much else in this area... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

That won't work then I'm sure. I looked at Dick's website and they didn't have much to choice from anyway (unless they don't have everything they carry on the site).

I planned to get my above setup at the-house. They seem like they'd be quick and reliable.

Yeah, current make ALL of my snowboarding trips to Paoli. I'm actually going there this weekend. But I'm really pumped about going to Snowshoe, WV in a few weeks. That will be my first trip off that little hill. I'm going to try to make it to Perfect North once this year to see how it is also.

I was going try and make it up to Stowe, VT this year but I believe I'm going to save that trip for next year.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have been to paoli once a while back. my buddy lives in louisville and i plan on goin to perfect north for a couple days next month. if you go before i do, let me know how it compares to paoli. it looks a lot better from their website.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

midori said:


> That won't work then I'm sure. I looked at Dick's website and they didn't have much to choice from anyway (unless they don't have everything they carry on the site).
> 
> I planned to get my above setup at the-house. They seem like they'd be quick and reliable.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be up at Paoli on Saturday during the day. Give me a shout if you see me, I'm tough to miss... 6'5" in a bright yellow jacket and riding a board with a porn star on it 



c_mack9 said:


> i have been to paoli once a while back. my buddy lives in louisville and i plan on goin to perfect north for a couple days next month. if you go before i do, let me know how it compares to paoli. it looks a lot better from their website.


As far as the runs go, Paoli and Perfect North are about the same quality and size. I think the lifts, lodge, and eateries at Perfect North are slightly better though, but not too much of a difference. When it comes down to it, they are both just big hills


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

c_mack9 said:


> i have been to paoli once a while back. my buddy lives in louisville and i plan on goin to perfect north for a couple days next month. if you go before i do, let me know how it compares to paoli. it looks a lot better from their website.


Alright will do man. How much closer is Perfect North for you then Paoli?



Ddutty said:


> I'm gonna be up at Paoli on Saturday during the day. Give me a shout if you see me, I'm tough to miss... 6'5" in a bright yellow jacket and riding a board with a porn star on it


Yeah I'll be up at Paoli all day this weekend too! I'll keep an eye out for you.

LOL

Funny thing is I'm a 6'4" dude with bright yellow jacket. So if I see you I might think I'm lookin' at a mirror or something . Don't have a pornstar board tho. I just bought a new setup though so I will be rockin' it.

Keep an eye out. Later.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

not sure exactly how far either one is from me, probably about the same distance BUT my friend lives in louisville and i can crash with him for free so it would be a lot cheaper for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh snap, I won't be at Perfect North this weekend but maybe mid next week. I am thinking about buying a pass for the rest of the year just because I can drive over in a blink of an eye.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

your lucky, it will take me about 5-6 hours to get there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm fron southern IN too, and Paoli is where I ride. Still renting at this point, but its looking to be a better idea financially, to get my own board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll be heading up to Paoli this weekend too. :thumbsup:


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

where is our regional forum? ky and the surrounding area never fits in anywhere. wea rent southeast, midwest, northeast. how out a subforum for middle america?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I live in Richmond, IN and I've only ridden at Perfect North. I have a trip planned for Jan. 28th with my gf and a couple other friends.

If any of you wanna hook up and shred that day, let me know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn! 164? youre either really tall or youre riding really big

The House always has some good deals too
check them out, they might still be having their new years special


----------



## imaddicted (Dec 2, 2007)

Indiana here too. Going to Paoli on sunday but never been there. Been to perfect north about 5-6 times. I take a yearly trip out west to utah which is awesome compared to IN. White jacket with olive pants and yellow hat. Holler. GO IU


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm 200lbs 6'4" the 164 was my first board its a deep powder board it's super worn out and ultra skinny for my size 12 feet.

So I got my 163 Technine board in yesterday with all my other gear. However... they said it was a wide board and it wasn't. I measured at 25.5cm waist. So either Technine doesn't make a wide board anymore or the-House sent me the wrong one. I called them up and they don't have any wide ones so I'm guess they don't make them anymore. So I had to have them send me another board to replace it. The guy wanted to replace it with a Forum Lander 163 BUT it said it's 25.5cm waist too even though he said the sidecuts are different and it was listed under the wide board section. I didn't believe him and had him put my specific boot up to the board (DC Balance - which run small) and he said it wouldn't work (glad I didn't fall for that board). 

Anyway, they overnighted a board for me so I'd have it this weekend. Head True XL 163 Wide. Not exactly what I wanted but it's close enough and I'm happy. I'll give feedback after I get some time on this weekend.


----------

